# Mining Rig won't boot with 2 or more Video Cards DELL OPTIPLEX 390



## GettoDacul (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I had a few video cards at home laying around, and i decided to start mining some crypto. I have Installed windows 10 on my machine, a Dell Optiplex 390 that I bought for really cheap, the motherboard has 1x PCI-E x16 3x PCI x1 slots.

I have Risers connected to all 4 GPUs (4x AMD RX 470), the power is not a problem because I am powering them with an external server power supply, which supports up to 1400w.
The only way I can get the machine to power on is by only plugging one video card, doesn't matter on which PCI slot, tested them all and are working.

The monitor is connected via HDMI in one of my video cards, I also enabled Multi-Display from Dell's BIOS, but that still doesn't seem to work.

Thanks a lot for taking your time to read this.


----------

